# english or american cockapoo?



## Thom (Jan 12, 2012)

I am unsure wat type cockapoo tl get english or american? i like the smaller size of americans. Please help with this! Thom.


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

English for me. But for no other reason than that's what I have and they're amazing! I have no personal experience of Americans.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I also have English, there are a few Americans on here to look at as well though, Clare has Obi & one of Kendals girls is American, the other 3 are English.

I think you have to go by what you prefer personally, looks wise & size wise etc.
Then if you choose English you also have to decide between working or show lines...

My two are English show line cocker spaniels crossed with miniature poodles (they both have the same poodle dad - different cocker mums).

Hope some of that helps, let us know what you're thinking


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

Mines an English too. I prefer the larger English. I felt the American nose looked too short, just down to personal preferences I suppose


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

My lady is American, I think she is perfect. There is another thread on here about the difference between the two with many pictures. I have no personal experience with English howerver


----------



## greengrapes (Dec 21, 2011)

I guess that beauty is in the eye of the beholder and we all like something different. 

A point well demonstrated by the photos of Enneirda's dogs


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> My lady is American, I think she is perfect. There is another thread on here about the difference between the two with many pictures. I have no personal experience with English howerver


I think she's perfect too Mo :hug:


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent is English, but to be honest some American don't look that different! You can have a really weeny English cockapoo, then a huuuuuge American cockapoo ^^ 
If we were to get another cockapoo I wouldn't care, I would love it just the same


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi there .. its all down to personal preference .. have a look at pics of cockapoos and pick a look you like ... yes generally American mixes will be smaller .. if you want a little cockapoo go for a American Toy Poodle mix.. 

Please keep us posted .. we would love to hear all about your search and of course see pics of your chosen puppy xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

MoJo said:


> OMG I sounded so horrible on my post !!!!!! Sorry so sorry.
> I mean that the American / Toy cross to me is a nervy timid yappy snappy little thing. I've met a few and they all show that and it's not for me sorry.
> I read that the American to a Miniature can be the same size as an English to a miniature so does that make a difference with the dog ? The English Show dogs always look a little vacant to me but some breeders tell me working are manic ? I thought F1 but a breeder says F2 are best as they are born from two cockapoos ! Does that make them more Cockapoo than F1 ?


No sure where you got all this info from but in my experience this is not all true ... and this info is misleading and some incorrect .. sounds like a breeder may be misinforming you here :S

All dogs are different ..


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

I would say that I have no preference, Archie's mum is an English show cocker, his dad is a miniature poodle. And he is huge, adorable, lively, attentive, inquisitive, bundles of fun & energy, sleeps for England and gives so much back to us in a very loving and genuine way.

The size between 'poos is amazing - there is another cockapoo at the puppy club we go to - she's a gorgeous Jukee Doodle puppy so has a working cocker mum. She's older than Archie (1 year old I think??) and is half the size of him. Does that make her any better or less of a good dog than Archie? Not at all - they are both beautiful and give their respective owners exactly what they wanted from this breed


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha .. a troll ??? ummm .. A troll is a trouble maker who posts on forums .. so no I am not a troll at all???? well, not in that meaning anyway ... ha ha ha 

You will get lots of great advice on here about cockapoos and yes a cockapoo would give you lots of love, company and fun whilst your son is away ...

I hope you find the perfect puppy


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

MoJo said:


> Oh Thank-You Jo
> Are you a Troll ?
> The breeder I spoke to suggested that I joined this site as I did not really want a really small dog. She suggested I came on here and looked for a Troll as they would be the best people to talk to.
> I've never had a dog and my son wants one saying it would be good for me when he leaves for University this year. With Hubby asthmatic there is not much choice and we need a dog that does not moult at all.
> M


If you don't want a small dog then the English/American x Miniature poodle mix is probally the best. I think statistically the English working x Mini is the bigger sized (I don't think there are many standard poodle crosses... Anyone here have one?).
To echo Jojo, the temperament can't be souly judged on type. I am sure there are some show crosses that have bundles of energy and working crosses who want to relax all the time, more like a lap dog!

My Vincent is a perfect mix, he loves walks (an hour and a half might just about tire him out!) but his favourite thing is chilling on the sofa  Also he hardly barks! Only if he's asleep and hears someone outside, like he's just woken up and it's a reaction thing!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Jojo has put together a wonderful site with lots of cockapoo information on it....yes there is some contrast in what you will get with a cockapoo. SOem will shed. some wont but it is a mix. Follow the link on my signature it will take you to Jojo's website, alot of members on here contribute to the site. 
And yes....a troll is not a good thing. You can always ask lots of questions on here as well, people will tell you their experiences.

In my experience. I have an American/ mini poodle cross. Lady is not yappy or snappy she is on the small size...one of the smaller but no where near the smallest. she weighs about 16 pounds. but they are as small as around 10, and can go up to 45 all dependent on parents. you can approximate the general weight based on the parents. She is an extrememly loving and cuddly dog.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Mojo! I have an F!B cockapoo which means he is 1/2 American toy cockapoo and 1/2 miniature poodle, so 75% english poodle overall. Our breeder said he was a working cocker mix so obviously didn't know what sort of cockapoo she had We found out through Jandaz what sort we actually had, which was quite a surprise but explains his smaller size and his very 'chilled' character in that after exercise he easily settles. I also walked with another American toy cockapoo from Jandaz yesterday and we have both said how sweet and loving we have found our dogs are and not barkers or snappy at all. However, I don't find your post offensive - just perhaps a bit misinformed. I think the most important factor is the temperament of the parents that are bred which makes a huge difference to the character of your dog. I don't think you can define particular characters to specific crosses. It's more important you go for the type of cockapoo you like the look of and then find an informed breeder who not only health tests but breeds for temperament.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

MoJo said:


> So so sorry Jo Jo I didn't mean to offend
> That breeder did sounded nice though but obvious not so nice !
> Who do I talk to to get information from then ?
> I've been told they don't moult then they do. I've been told that English are more relaxed then they are not and now the Workers are the biggest !
> ...


Don't worry about things ^^ 
I can understand, it is a big choice and you want to know the best dog for you!

A good breeder should at least show you photos of past litters all grown up, so you should ask for some to help!


----------



## Casey11 (Dec 16, 2011)

Our Monty is an american/toy poodle from syml and he is soooo intelligent and has the best nature!! Not yappy and certainly not nervous! He so loving and friendly towards everyone!! If i could upload a video on here of all his tricks he can do as well, i would  He even rings a bell when we needs to go out for a pee pee


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I also wanted to add that although Biscuit is easy to settle, so can all the other crosses and it's just down to your dog and not the mix. On this forum we love and appreciate them all!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Casey11 said:


> Our Monty is an american/toy poodle from syml and he is soooo intelligent and has the best nature!! Not yappy and certainly not nervous! He so loving and friendly towards everyone!! If i could upload a video on here of all his tricks he can do as well, i would  He even rings a bell when we needs to go out for a pee pee


Lady too! the bell is so handy!!!!


----------



## Casey11 (Dec 16, 2011)

MoJo said:


> OMG I sounded so horrible on my post !!!!!! Sorry so sorry.
> I mean that the American / Toy cross to me is a nervy timid yappy snappy little thing. I've met a few and they all show that and it's not for me sorry.
> I read that the American to a Miniature can be the same size as an English to a miniature so does that make a difference with the dog ? The English Show dogs always look a little vacant to me but some breeders tell me working are manic ? I thought F1 but a breeder says F2 are best as they are born from two cockapoos ! Does that make them more Cockapoo than F1 ?


This is not true at all, we have one and he is not a nervy, timid, yappy or snappy little thing!!!


----------



## Casey11 (Dec 16, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Lady too! the bell is so handy!!!!


Just looking at your journal, Lady is beautiful!! We used to have a bearded collie and she actually looked a bit like a cockapoo! We have a toy but would definitely consider an american/mini. Lady looks like a good size! Monty is a great size for us however he does get trampled on a bit on walks when he is playing with the other dogs, it doesnt seem to bother him though! Dont think he has realised his size yet!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Casey11 said:


> Just looking at your journal, Lady is beautiful!! We used to have a bearded collie and she actually looked a bit like a cockapoo! We have a toy but would definitely consider an american/mini. Lady looks like a good size! Monty is a great size for us however he does get trampled on a bit on walks when he is playing with the other dogs, it doesnt seem to bother him though! Dont think he has realised his size yet!


Thank you!! How much does little monty weigh?? Lady is 7.2 KG or 16 pounds....she is so skinny!! long tho, She loves to tackle with big dogs....small but strong!! I love Lady's size...tho I think I would go for smaller next time. maybe a mini cross. as I don't think I would want bigger than Lady. Can we see pics of your bearded collie too?? We love pics!  

Yup we love our cockapoos....all sizes and parentages.


----------



## Casey11 (Dec 16, 2011)

Monty is american/toy so he weighs about 10 pounds I reckon  He was 1 on Christmas day so is full size now.

I dont have any pics of my beardie on my work comp as she died 2 years ago :-( but i shall upload one when i get home  x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Casey11 said:


> Monty is american/toy so he weighs about 10 pounds I reckon  He was 1 on Christmas day so is full size now.
> 
> I dont have any pics of my beardie on my work comp as she died 2 years ago :-( but i shall upload one when i get home


Monty is CUTE!!! and a tiny boy! Great size....My mom wants one about Monty's size...they just aren't very common over here..I don't know why!!!!!


----------



## Casey11 (Dec 16, 2011)

I think he is more around 7kg actually and 14 inches at shoulder, i didnt mean pounds! aww thats a shame, i guess maybe the bigger ones are more popular? xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Aimee ... loving Monty ... lovely little chap


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh so he is 15.4 pounds then....little buddy! so cute. Lady is probably just a bit taller than him...I bet they look really similar


----------



## Casey11 (Dec 16, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Oh so he is 15.4 pounds then....little buddy! so cute. Lady is probably just a bit taller than him...I bet they look really similar


Yea! We were expecting him to be more like 12 inches at the shoulder but he has such long legs so is a bit bigger than we thought! haha! Still the smallest cockapoo i have seen though.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

F1B's don't seem to be that common. They are more common with the Labradoodles. I don't think my breeder meant to mislead us but we were not the most experienced buyers either. Next time I would ask to see the pedigree papers before and not after the purchase! She was very much a hobby breeder who put a lot of love into the breeding and rearing but just didn't seem that experienced as to the breed in general and just assumed she had an English cockapoo - that's my gut feeling anyway. I think she was doing it more for the experience, which is not for me next time but at least the parents were health tested. We didn't discover this forum until after our purchase but we have been lucky to have found a perfect pup who suits us perfectly. I would say he has a very balanced face and it's not obvious as to what mix he actually is - but so far, he is definitely on the shorter side! I am hoping he will grow as tall as the lovely Casey!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry - the lovely and gorgeous Monty!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

An F1B litter will most likely all have wavy/curly coats and you will get a mix of very poodle-like puppies and F1-like puppies. We chose an F1 type. You are unlikely to get a smooth coated spaniel type and that is why some breeders do this, especially for allergy sufferers, like my son.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Casey11 said:


> Yea! We were expecting him to be more like 12 inches at the shoulder but he has such long legs so is a bit bigger than we thought! haha! Still the smallest cockapoo i have seen though.


He is gorgeous and so clever. Love the clips of him on FB playing dead etc.

Betty is tiny (she's actually English working / toy cross) and people always think she's still a puppy!!! 

xx


----------



## Casey11 (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh hi jules!! Haha small world!!! :-D xxx


----------



## Casey11 (Dec 16, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Sorry - the lovely and gorgeous Monty!!


Aw that's nice thanks! Glad u didnt mean me, I'm quite tall! :-D 
Do you have some pics? X


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I must post some pics soon but you can see pics of Biscuit at the end of the American crosses thread under the Cockapoo Pictures. He still looks pretty similar to those. His mum, who is an american toy, has the classic round eyes, but Biscuit has almond shaped eyes, probably more like his poodle dad.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry - don't get the 'troll' suggestion from your breeder - sounds a bit troll-like to me.


----------



## Thom (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi every1 thanks for all your post's i met a American type, apricot in the woods yestaday and he made my mind up thats the type and colour im going to get. Just got to find a good breeder now. Will keep you all posted. Thom x


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

JulesB said:


> He is gorgeous and so clever. Love the clips of him on FB playing dead etc.
> 
> Betty is tiny (she's actually English working / toy cross) and people always think she's still a puppy!!!
> 
> xx


Darcey is the same cross as Betty and people think she is a pup too. My 4 year old nephew got very confused at how my younger dog 'grew up' so quickly but Darcey still hasn't!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

JulesB said:


> He is gorgeous and so clever. Love the clips of him on FB playing dead etc.
> 
> Betty is tiny (she's actually English working / toy cross) and people always think she's still a puppy!!!
> 
> xx


There's a cockapoo at our Bronze KC class (a Jukee Doodle pup) and she's 1 year old and half the size of Archie ... now it could be that Archie has been bitten by some kind of mutant bug and will infact grow to be the size of a house! But it's funny the difference in size to them together


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thom said:


> Hi every1 thanks for all your post's i met a english show type apricot in the woods yestaday and he made my mind up thats the type and colour im going to get. Just got to find a good breeder now. Will keep you all posted. Thom x


It's great that you decided on a cross & colour 
What kind of apricot do you like? The darker or lighter colour?

Both mine are English show cockers x miniature poodle crosses, Izzie is cream/apricot (light coloured) & Poppy is dark apricot. They're both from Anzil cockapoos in Liverpool x


----------



## P Weeks (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi mine is american.....always looks like a teddy bear, I have no experience of English, however he is smaller than some of the english ones i've seen. Brodie is almost 6 months weighing 6.5kgs absolutley georgeous


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

P Weeks said:


> Hi mine is american.....always looks like a teddy bear, I have no experience of English, however he is smaller than some of the english ones i've seen. Brodie is almost 6 months weighing 6.5kgs absolutley georgeous


I have to say I like the American cross too - as you say very teddy bear-like


----------



## Thom (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi I contacted Anzil and they didnt have any available but his mini poodle has sired a litter of american cockapoos and im off to see them tomoz the breeder sent a few pics so cute! im still going for a male and cream/apricot colour. do they housetrain easy?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thom said:


> Hi I contacted Anzil and they didnt have any available but his mini poodle has sired a litter of american cockapoos and im off to see them tomoz the breeder sent a few pics so cute! im still going for a male and cream/apricot colour. do they housetrain easy?


Fair enough  I wasn't sure if Anzil would have any themselves because I know he had two American litters towards the end of last year, so didn't know if they had anymore American cockers or not.

But I knew Chico had sired a litter, they do look lovely  Keep us updated of what you think & if you're guna get one!  

I have English show cockers but mine have housetrained well, a little blip with the youngest but once she got a telling off she's been brilliant


----------



## Thom (Jan 12, 2012)

hi i know someone else who bought from anzil so contacted them but they hav none available so going to see a litter of american 2moz and anzil's mini poodle is they dad so all health tests are done. did you find it easy training etc?


----------



## Thom (Jan 12, 2012)

aww yeh deff keep you updated im going tomoz night so will post some pics, i didnt know if that last message replied to you or just went in forum im new to here haha. oh thats good they learn fast, are yours good off lead?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thom said:


> hi i know someone else who bought from anzil so contacted them but they hav none available so going to see a litter of american 2moz and anzil's mini poodle is they dad so all health tests are done. did you find it easy training etc?


Yeah his miniature poodle Chico is the sire, he's gorgeous  Although Fudge is my twos dad. I think toilet training has gone well for both of ours yes 

Izzie was trained in a couple of months (although obviously always odd accidents for a few months after that as she was so young) but mainly she was trained & she was brilliant! Izzie is so clever it's unreal 

Poppy is brilliant now (4 and a half months old) and has been for about the last month, however she did have a blip after we thought she was getting it for a couple of weeks, she started just weeing inside all the time & not bothering to go to the door! So obviously she got really told off after about a week & has been brilliant since  Only a couple of accidents since which were probably our fault.

So yeah overall they've both be great  I've heard pups take a lot longer than my two anyway


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thom said:


> aww yeh deff keep you updated im going tomoz night so will post some pics, i didnt know if that last message replied to you or just went in forum im new to here haha. oh thats good they learn fast, are yours good off lead?


& yeah my two are brilliant off lead! We have let them off lead from day oe because we wanted them to want to stay close to us so that it wasn't difficult when they got older. Izzie always watches to make sure she can still see us & comes back when we ask  We've hidden from her a few times & she comes running as fast as she can thinking she's lost us, she wouldn't ever let us out of sight!

Poppy is also really good, she stays pretty close most of the time on walks or she stays with Izzie  However we did go to a cockapoo meet in York & she doesn't seem to mind who she goes home with as long as there's a person she can follow! So we have to keep an eye on her around other people  But she is good off lead, just doesn't always want to come home with us haha.


----------



## Thom (Jan 12, 2012)

We have just been 2 see the litter of american cockapoos and have reserved a little cream boy called Teddy, will upload pic when i work out how haha x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

COngrats! that is great! photo bucket is the easiest! Can't wait to see Teddy


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thom said:


> We have just been 2 see the litter of american cockapoos and have reserved a little cream boy called Teddy, will upload pic when i work out how haha x


Aww that's great  So happy for you! Yes please do upload a picture when you get chance  Look forward to seeing one! (I've only seen the one on Anthony's site of them). x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Well done! Can't wait to see a cream cockapoo! - especially called Teddy! Biscuit is a cream/apricot parti boy who is from an american mix and he was very easy to housetrain. He also learnt very quickly to be able to go 8 hours at night too!


----------



## karen55 (Jan 14, 2012)

As I havent got a cockerpoo as yet I cant really comment. I love em all !!

Here is a pic of my boy Doogle ( now at the Bridge ) he was an english/american cocker cross. Love, love,loved him. He was a big sofite and got on great with the cavaliers.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

he is beautiful


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Awwww Doogle is gorgeous


----------



## karen55 (Jan 14, 2012)

Well Ive gone totally mush over all those pccis. Id be happy with any one of them so cute and snuggly.x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah cockapoos really are gorgeous  I think we'd all have a houseful if we could! Lol x


----------



## Thom (Jan 12, 2012)

Ive posted a few pics of teddy in the cockapoo gallery if any1 wants 2 see the lil guy x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'll have a little look now  x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Awww he's gorgeous! Bet you can't wait to get him home  x


----------



## Thom (Jan 12, 2012)

I cnt hes soo cute, can see his wavy hair starting already, my friend owns a groomers and is amazing so she will be in charge of his hair, what style is best? Dnt want it 2 long or 2 short really x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah he's lovely  I'm the same, prefer the middle length lol. Probably best to ask for a teddy bear cut if you're not going to go into all the specifics. Although Izzie is guna have to be cut really short again tomorrow because she has some matts that we just can't sort out without the groomers :/ But it grows pretty quick so it's okay  Will have to do before & after pictures! x


----------



## Thom (Jan 12, 2012)

Yep deff do b4 and after pics, my friends said he can go weekly 4 a prop brush out which im glad about incase of any matts im still goin 2 groom him daily, what brushes u use? X


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I will do  Although i'll warn she'll probably be pretty short tomorrow because her legs & under belly & bum are terribly matted (the last groomer didn't do as we asked so she's just worse). Although we may be able to keep some length on her back 

It's when the adult coat starts coming through that the matts start as well, around 6-7 months keep an eye out! Especially behind the ears at first, after that it only gets worse lol.

But we use the Les Pooches brushes & they're really good! We just need Izzie to be manageable before we can start do a little bit everyday. Then we shouldn't have a problem  x


----------



## Thom (Jan 12, 2012)

the breeder said same thing its when the adult coat comes through it will get matted, she said to use a paddle brush then slicker brush? i hought id ask you as you have have to groom your two, where can i get the brushes you use? x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeahit's awful if you don't keep up to it once the adult coat comes through :/
A lot of people do use a slicker brush actually, but a lot recommended the Les Poochs brushes (although not cheap! They are good). So that's what we went for. x

I got mine from here (as did a couple of others on the forum)
http://www.redcape.co.uk/store/itemdetails.asp?search=true&id=27-10-2139#2139

This is an American site that also sells them (not sure how much they work out at though)
http://www.lespoochs.com/brush-green.asp


----------



## Thom (Jan 12, 2012)

aww thanks i will deff order one wen he needs it! they look alot more sturdy than the ones in pets at home, is this the only brush you would use?

also how do i get my pitapata to show up?
and do you get notified when ppl comment back as i dnt an wanna find out how to work this site properly as i lv it ha x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thom said:


> aww thanks i will deff order one wen he needs it! they look alot more sturdy than the ones in pets at home, is this the only brush you would use?
> 
> also how do i get my pitapata to show up?
> and do you get notified when ppl comment back as i dnt an wanna find out how to work this site properly as i lv it ha x


Yeah they're brilliant  Erm we do have other brushes, although Izzie's coat is VERY thick so some aren't brilliant, although we also have a comb (which ideally if we groomer her properly should be able to get through the coat after a brush lol). I'll attach a thread about grooming where people posted what they used.

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=1767

Pita pata is pretty simple, if you click on one of mine it will take you to the site where you make it, then it's easy enough to go through & make it how you want it, once you've made it there will be some codes that come up, copy the UBB code & paste it into the 'edit my signature' bit & save, should work 

Erm I don't get notified when people reply (although I think you could change your settings if you wanted to so that you got na e-mail through), but if you click USER CP it takes you to all the threads that you've replied to or created that have had activity since you last checked  That's the way I check what has been replied to. x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Just seen Teddy in the Gallery - he's gorgeous and a lovely rich creamy colour too!


----------



## P Weeks (Sep 29, 2011)

Mine is american........absolutley georgeous

Have alook in the gallery


----------

